# Bartenders, Waiters, Waitresses, and Service Workers Not Tipping



## uberbk (Jan 20, 2016)

So I answered a ping tonight, and arrived in less than one minute. I pulled up right in front of the location. After waiting about 3 minutes, 4 girls exited the house, and sauntered into my car for the 2 mile ride to the bar.

Apparently these girls are all waitresses, and work at the same bar/restaurant. One girl proceeds to detail how much money she made in tips today, including a $100 tip from a group of 20 people, for a grand total of $146 plus her hourly wage.

Now, these 4 girls could have easily tipped me a dollar each, for their safe ride to the bar, in my late model car, with new tires, that I only have serviced at the dealer. But they did not give me anything. However, the will give the dip-shit bartender a dollar for removing the bottle top off their beer.

So, I have some policy changes:

You will be 1 starred on all non-tipped rides under $10.

Next time I eat out, and the bill comes, just write in for gratuity, "Uber Driver, no tip required"

Feel free to give them 1-5 stars depending on how good the service was.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion that 90% of PAX think tip is included. You pay via your smart phone and the assume everything is calculated. I have a 4.93 rating, 250 trips and I have been tipped 3 times. I gave up on getting tips about 2 months ago.... until uber adds a tip function it is not the pax fault. 


Now when you expect me to load your luggage. I give them the tip speech until they arrive at the airport. If you still don't tip have fun unloading 200 lbs of luggage by yourself...


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

uberbk said:


> So I answered a ping tonight, and arrived in less than one minute. I pulled up right in front of the location. After waiting about 3 minutes, 4 girls exited the house, and sauntered into my car for the 2 mile ride to the bar.
> 
> Apparently these girls are all waitresses, and work at the same bar/restaurant. One girl proceeds to detail how much money she made in tips today, including a $100 tip from a group of 20 people, for a grand total of $146 plus her hourly wage.
> 
> ...


Uberite, your own company told its clients not to tip. It's baked into the cake.

Why on earth would a bunch of girls TIP you because you have a newer car? Why would they care where you get it serviced at? Are they going to measure your tread depth?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Traditionally, if there is a single group of people who would tip, it would be those in the food service industry. They typically have a healthy respect for the concept of tipping and reciprocate when due. To see a group of waitresses not even consider tipping in a rideshare trip is a sad sign of where the culture of tipping is headed.

There are those who think tipping is nonsense but tipping truly does foster an environment where people try harder to give better service. In turn, this creates better profits for the server AND the venue. Customers are more likely to return to the venue more often, purchase more per trip from the venue, and tip better all around.

Wait. Why am I here and how did I get on top of this soap box?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberbk said:


> So I answered a ping tonight, and arrived in less than one minute. I pulled up right in front of the location. After waiting about 3 minutes, 4 girls exited the house, and sauntered into my car for the 2 mile ride to the bar.
> 
> Apparently these girls are all waitresses, and work at the same bar/restaurant. One girl proceeds to detail how much money she made in tips today, including a $100 tip from a group of 20 people, for a grand total of $146 plus her hourly wage.
> 
> ...


I have never had that problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberbk said:


> Feel free to give them 1-5 stars depending on how good the service was.


If it is a waiter or bartender that knows that you drive Uber, when the credit card receipt comes back, draw five stars on the tip line.



0to100 said:


> until uber adds a tip function it is not the pax fault.


I will bet on Nationals' moving back to Montreal before I bet on that one.



The Mollusk said:


> Uberite, your own company told its clients not to tip. It's baked into the cake.


This.



Driving and Driven said:


> To see a group of waitresses not even consider tipping in a rideshare trip is a sad sign of where the culture of tipping is headed.
> 
> There are those who think tipping is nonsense but tipping truly does foster an environment where people try harder to give better service.


I once had a Lyft(!) user try to lecture me on how you can not create a "culture of tipping" on a new type of service. He said several other things during the trip about how he usually used Lyft Line or U-Pool but had stopped because he was getting too many trips where he had to share the car. this was a regular Lyft trip. He planned to try it again, later, and if he got too many matched rides, he would go back to UberX or regular Lyft.

Bottom line, the guy was cheap. I did not tell him that, as you do not say things like that to a customer, but, of course he got one star from me.


----------



## uberbk (Jan 20, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Uberite, your own company told its clients not to tip. It's baked into the cake.
> 
> Why on earth would a bunch of girls TIP you because you have a newer car? Why would they care where you get it serviced at? Are they going to measure your tread depth?


Maybe so they won't get killed on the way to their destination because a driver could not afford new tires, brakes, etc. Why would you tip some jack-off for removing the cap off your beer?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Do you think they would eve notice the condition of your tires ?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

uberbk said:


> Maybe so they won't get killed on the way to their destination because a driver could not afford new tires, brakes, etc. Why would you tip some jack-off for removing the cap off your beer?


Tipping is the original rating system. If your "jack-off" is doing a poor job in his hospitality role , you could always give him 0 "stars".

Lol.

You deserve ever bit of this , Uberite .


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I've stopped tipping waiters and waitresses, only leave stars, usually 3 and write "love your uber driver, buy yourself something nice with these 3 stars or pay off a bill."


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

I literally just dropped off a bartender and gave her 3 stars for not tipping.

Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:

1. Refuse to pick up passengers that have a 4.5 star rating or below.

2. ONLY give 5 stars to passengers who tip (NO EXCEPTIONS). Give 4 stars if the passenger doesn't tip but apologises for not having cash on hand to tip. Give 3 stars to all passengers who do not tip, and didn't apologize for not having cash on hand (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus).

3. Promote these rules to every Uber driver you know. You provide excellent service far above a mere taxi cab, and you deserve to be tipped, no ecceptions.

Rate accurately and refuse to pick up low rated passengers. NO EXCEPTIONS!

An 8 - 12 hour shift should provide the driver $40 - $60 in tips ($200 - $300 extra a week for 40 - 70 hours, $800 - $1200 extra a month). Only chumps do not rate accurately; only chumps pick up passengers with low ratings!

Uber has a rating system, use it.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

JohnnyAngel said:


> (such cheapskates should stick to riding in cabs or the city bus) You provide excellent service far above a mere taxi cab, and you deserve to be tipped.


Two things.....................#1 your own "Technology Company" tells passengers they don't have to tip............#2 you may think you are better than a taxi but you ARE a taxi............

You are just NOT getting a tip......hilarious


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Uberite, your own company told its clients not to tip. It's baked into the cake.
> 
> Why on earth would a bunch of girls TIP you because you have a newer car? Why would they care where you get it serviced at? Are they going to measure your tread depth?


Service industry people know better.
There is no excuse and you know it slug!



shiftydrake said:


> Two things.....................#1 your own "Technology Company" tells passengers they don't have to tip/QUOTE]


They also tell riders thethe are certainly allowed to. Service people who don't tip... come on in don't think even cab drivers find this behavior acceptable. I can understand a cab driver not having sympathy, but I can't see a cab driver find it acceptable.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Do you think they would eve notice the condition of your tires ?


Well, considering the amount of wire showing on my fronts, I'm banking on they don't:/


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Well, considering the amount of wire showing on my fronts, I'm banking on they don't:/


But those wires are for extra traction , right ?!?!?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> But those wires are for extra traction , right ?!?!?


Yeah, yeah... they are my hurricane tires, that's it!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

The thing that pisses me off about Uber and tipping is how blatantly deceitful and arrogant they are about the whole thing.

First they outright lied, saying the tip is included. Then 100 some odd millions in settlement and legal fees they say tipping is not included *or expected! 
*
In the help section, the basically tell riders to rate drivers low if they hint at a tip or have a sign.










Also, now when a rider downloads the rider app, even in markets without Uber taxi, before they even get set up, they are asked to specify a percentage for tips.

I know it's for Uber taxi only, you know it's for Uber taxi only, but the 58 year old woman that I have a ride to the other day didn't... there is no way in hell anyone can convince me that Uber did not intentionally set it up this way to deceive the new rider. Pure effing arrogance!


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

I picked up a bartender at the end of her shift one night. I asked if she liked all those college students returning. She said no I hate those non tipping bastards. She then tells me to go to the atm and wait. I do so then take her to her house. I got no tip for a non surge low fare. I feel like going to that bar and ordering like 5 beers and just draw a line straight through the tip slot. Then write in cheers from uber.


----------



## Osa (Aug 9, 2016)

I picked a male server who worked at burgers Dave by a big 10 campus. It was welcome week and he told me of how he had finished making $200 in tips for the day. I dropped him off non surge ride with zero tip. My plan is to go to burgers Dave with a couple of friends have him serve me and 5 star his ass


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree, if they are service industry and don't tip they should be starred a 3 or lower.


----------



## JohnnyAngel (Aug 3, 2016)

Osa said:


> I picked a male server who worked at burgers Dave by a big 10 campus. It was welcome week and he told me of how he had finished making $200 in tips for the day. I dropped him off non surge ride with zero tip. My plan is to go to burgers Dave with a couple of friends have him serve me and 5 star his ass


Love it. I made a meme based on your story.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I agree, if they are service industry and don't tip they should be starred a 3 or lower.


Oh 3 is way too generous. it's a direct insult, A BIG EFF YOU, when these people don't tip. They know what's it's like to rely on tips, they know what's it's like to get stiffed. There is no excuse. I take it personally when they don't tip.

Think about about it, if these people didn't receive tips they'd spit in your food or drink the next time they served you. Idgaf what Uber says, these people know better. One star. If you get their reguest again, accept and force show up and collect, drive around the block. Don't give them a ride. No excuse for a server/bartender to not tip...None!

Drop them off at work then go burn their hours down or kidnap their dog. 
Or you could 1 star them.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I am a nice guy. But a year ago, people were saying I was wrong for deducting stars for no tips. Now it's all the rage. 

Don't take it personally. It's not healthy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Well I am a nice guy. But a year ago, people were saying I was wrong for deducting stars for no tips. Now it's all the rage.
> 
> Don't take it personally. It's not healthy.


I do take it personally, just from service workers who rely on tips.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I do take it personally, just from service workers who rely on tips.


Same here. The other night I picked up a bartender just getting off work. She made me go to a gas station and waited over 10 min. She went 3 miles and the trip took about 20 min. I made 5 bucks for the trip. No tip so and when she said thank you I just replied... yeah and gave her a big fat one star. I kept the phone mounted so I think she saw me do it. I know she did not give me 5 stars and she had a 4.7 rating.

Raleigh is a small place because I noticed I had picked her and boyfriend bartender up before. Last time was not tipped either. I know where both bartenders work and have even been served by the boyfriend at the bar he works. Next time I go there I am going order drinks pay with card then just write in CASH for tip amount. Bartenders hate that and don't call you out on it because you could have put cash in a jar without them seeing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Same here. The other night I picked up a bartender just getting off work. She made me go to a gas station and waited over 10 min. She went 3 miles and the trip took about 20 min. I made 5 bucks for the trip. No tip so and when she said thank you I just replied... yeah and gave her a big fat one star. I kept the phone mounted so I think she saw me do it. I know she did not give me 5 stars and she had a 4.7 rating.
> 
> Raleigh is a small place because I noticed I had picked her and boyfriend bartender up before. Last time was not tipped either. I know where both bartenders work and have even been served by the boyfriend at the bar he works. Next time I go there I am going order drinks pay with card then just write in CASH for tip amount. Bartenders hate that and don't call you out on it because you could have put cash in a jar without them seeing.


Small area here too, in fact I was one of like 10-12 drivers for a long time. Repeats were not rare. Same schmuck server, 3 times. All 3 times he played dumb asked about tipping. Dumb ass couldn't even remember that I'd driven him before. The 3rd time when he asked, he was in regular clothes and buzzed, i told him we do take tips and appreciate them but I don't hold it against non tippers because of Ubers stance... then I gave the exception of servers and bartenders tenders who don't tip. I went off, didn't hold back. Still didn't tip. Lol

Haven't seen him since. 2 1☆s and a 3 from me. I have family in Cary... nice area, it seems anyway.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Next time I go there I am going order drinks pay with card then just write in CASH for tip amount.


You mean that you are not going to draw five stars on the tip line?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You mean that you are not going to draw five stars on the tip line?


☆☆☆☆ four is really good, isn't it?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You mean that you are not going to draw five stars on the tip line?


I have a question for you, do other cab drivers give you a hard time for being associated with Uber?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> ☆☆☆☆ four is really good, isn't it?


According to Michelin:

Five stars-Scrape, bow and kowtow
Four stars-Excellent
Three stars-Good
Two stars-acceptable
One star-If you must



wk1102 said:


> I have a question for you, do other cab drivers give you a hard time for being associated with Uber?


Some do, some do not. We have Uber Taxi here, so, many cab drivers do it.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that 90% of PAX think tip is included. You pay via your smart phone and the assume everything is calculated. I have a 4.93 rating, 250 trips and I have been tipped 3 times. I gave up on getting tips about 2 months ago.... until uber adds a tip function it is not the pax fault.
> 
> Now when you expect me to load your luggage. I give them the tip speech until they arrive at the airport. If you still don't tip have fun unloading 200 lbs of luggage by yourself...


When I first signed up with Uber I remember an entry where I selected 20% for the tip. So far all the rides I've been on in the first year as a rider, I thought I was giving the driver a tip.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SoiCowboy said:


> When I first signed up with Uber I remember an entry where I selected 20% for the tip. So far all the rides I've been on in the first year as a rider, I thought I was giving the driver a tip.


That is for Uber Taxi only. Uber taxi is different than the rest of the Uber platform, they are actual taxi cabs. 
Uber taxi is in 4 or 5 cites in North America. Uber purposely set the rider app up like this to be deceptive. Its an Eff you to the drivers and the lawsuots re: tipping.

The arrogance of the powers that be witb Uber is sickening.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> That is for Uber Taxi only. Uber taxi is different than the rest of the Uber platform, they are actual taxi cabs.
> Uber taxi is in 4 or 5 cites in North America. Uber purposely set the rider app up like this to be deceptive. Its an Eff you to the drivers and the lawsuots re: tipping.
> 
> The arrogance of the powers that be witb Uber is sickening.


I've been tipping like a wild banshee after I started examining my receipts emailed to me. I feel badly, too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JohnnyAngel said:


> I literally just dropped off a bartender and gave her 3 stars for not tipping.
> 
> Passengers take advantage of the rating system but drivers do not understand how it can be used to their benefit. Drivers need to adhere to the following rules in order to increase tips:
> 
> ...


I give 2 stars to almost all non tippers (i take surge into account. If its a 25 mile 5x surge for instance they get a pass, although funnily enough my last trip like that I got a $10 tip). If they tell me they don't have cash and I point out sign for square reader and paypal.me and they still don't tip 1 star. If they are in a tipping industry and don't tip 1 star.

Some of these folks take 2 uber trips a day. A 3 or 4 star isn't hurting them enough.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> I picked up a bartender at the end of her shift one night. I asked if she liked all those college students returning. She said no I hate those non tipping bastards. She then tells me to go to the atm and wait. I do so then take her to her house. I got no tip for a non surge low fare. I feel like going to that bar and ordering like 5 beers and just draw a line straight through the tip slot. Then write in cheers from uber.


I'm going to start asking these folks if they ever get people who think tips are included like some people think that with uber. I have only had one tip from a waitress in all my trips and not one from a bartender.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> Traditionally, if there is a single group of people who would tip, it would be those in the food service industry. They typically have a healthy respect for the concept of tipping and reciprocate when due. To see a group of waitresses not even consider tipping in a rideshare trip is a sad sign of where the culture of tipping is headed...


I agree. In my experience, service workers more frequently give tips than other types of PAX. A few dollars from a service worker means more in some ways than a larger tip from a PAX that earns 10 times as much. Because of this I tend to be more forgiving. If a service worker does not tip then I tell myself maybe he had a bad week for tips or he really needs the money for essentials.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

There's really nothing to be surprised about here. When a pax is going to or from work , they're mentally in a "earn money mode". They're trying to save it , not spend it. 

When a pax is going out with friends , movies , traveling etc their minds are no longer in penny pinching mode.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've never had a bartender or waiter tip me. But strippers are tippers.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Traditionally, if there is a single group of people who would tip, it would be those in the food service industry. They typically have a healthy respect for the concept of tipping and reciprocate when due. To see a group of waitresses not even consider tipping in a rideshare trip is a sad sign of where the culture of tipping is headed.
> 
> There are those who think tipping is nonsense but tipping truly does foster an environment where people try harder to give better service. In turn, this creates better profits for the server AND the venue. Customers are more likely to return to the venue more often, purchase more per trip from the venue, and tip better all around.
> 
> Wait. Why am I here and how did I get on top of this soap box?


Food service workers are one of the worst even far a Lyft only driver. I'd say around 20-25% of them tip. I usually average around 60% pax tip. The worst type of people are couples from San Francisco. I think I am like zero for like thirty or so.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

All pax who work for tips and do not tip are getting 1* and I will routinely ask Uber to not match me with them again. They are always minimum fare, do not tip and rarely bother to rate. They are a waste of my time and keep me from a potentially better fare. I am losing nothing by deleting them from my pool of potential pings.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> I picked up a bartender at the end of her shift one night. I asked if she liked all those college students returning. She said no I hate those non tipping bastards. She then tells me to go to the atm and wait. I do so then take her to her house. I got no tip for a non surge low fare. I feel like going to that bar and ordering like 5 beers and just draw a line straight through the tip slot. Then write in cheers from uber.


No. in this situation, you go to her bar make sure she is your waitress, and then and only if she was your waitress you write "non tipping bastard" on the receipt.in the tip line.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I picked some guy up and we chatted and he mentioned his father was in the hospital and we talked about where he was from and Uber, and at the end he gave me $5 for about an $8 ride he said he was a bartender so he knows how we appreciate tips and it's tax free.

Actually in my area there are so many dead miles I could include tips and still write them off with the mileage write off.


----------



## rbort (Feb 19, 2017)

How about when you eat out from now on and tip, write on the receipt:

"Paying it forward, please tip your Uber driver who just tipped you "

-=>Raja.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The thing that pisses me off about Uber and tipping is how blatantly deceitful and arrogant they are about the whole thing.
> 
> First they outright lied, saying the tip is included. Then 100 some odd millions in settlement and legal fees they say tipping is not included *or expected!
> *
> ...


Uber deceitful? I am absolutely Shocked.


----------



## Quatro40 (Jul 29, 2016)

99% of strippers don't tip. They actually expect us to tip them for riding in our cars.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

OP, if the bar is convenient to you then you should try to figure out when one or two of them are working and go in and not tip them. Tell them you normally tip good but you're an uber driver and your tips have been shitty lately and you don't have money for tips for the waitresses and you need to save your smaller bills for the uber drivers tip on the way home. I hope you gave them a 3 or lower rating.

If I drop off a service person at their bar or restaurant and they don't tip I automatically drop one star off what I would have rated them otherwise.

I was lucky enough to have a couple service people that stiffed me serve me. One was a bartender at a bar/restaraunt near my office I never eat at and someone in my office wanted to eat there one day and I made sure to stiff her (I should have put ***** on the line of the credit slip for tip instead of zero). Also had a server in a restaurant one time stiff me and when he waited on me I stiffed him. Fortunately I never go to those places when they are working and always tip the wait staff when I go anything other time so my food should be ok. A few weeks ago I had a college aged kid that had stiffed me a few weeks prior from a nightclub pickup (kid was a total jerk and it was raining hard and him and three friends rode together and wanted dropped off at three different places and they were so drunk they couldn't figure out how to add the other pickup points and one had the nerve to say he didn't want to do it because he thought they would get charged a fee LOL) and the one got pissy because I didn't have bottled water and I had him for a pizza delivery driver. Of course I stiffed him and I normally tip my delivery person well and it was raining pretty hard. I always pick up from this place so I don't need ot worry about him messing with my food, I just had it delivered because it was raining hard.



ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> I picked up a bartender at the end of her shift one night. I asked if she liked all those college students returning. She said no I hate those non tipping bastards. She then tells me to go to the atm and wait. I do so then take her to her house. I got no tip for a non surge low fare. I feel like going to that bar and ordering like 5 beers and just draw a line straight through the tip slot. Then write in cheers from uber.


Or better yet on the tip line write *****. And then print your friendly uber driver under your signature


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Had a girl earlier this week go to work in a restaurant I could tell she was a server from her uniform. No tip and I had to wait and call her to come out of her house. 1 star.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that 90% of PAX think tip is included. You pay via your smart phone and the assume everything is calculated. I have a 4.93 rating, 250 trips and I have been tipped 3 times. I gave up on getting tips about 2 months ago.... until uber adds a tip function it is not the pax fault.
> 
> Now when you expect me to load your luggage. I give them the tip speech until they arrive at the airport. If you still don't tip have fun unloading 200 lbs of luggage by yourself...


Sorry but I respectfully disagree with you on your 90% figure. Most pax use this "tip is included" Bsht to alleviate their guilt and make a self serving excuse for their CHEAPNESS. How much of a TIP do they really believe is included in their $3.92 fare? Really. They are more conniving than some of us give them credit for.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Doowop said:


> Sorry but I respectfully disagree with you on your 90% figure. Most pax use this "tip is included" Bsht to alleviate their guilt and make a self serving excuse for their CHEAPNESS. How much of a TIP do they really believe is included in their $3.92 fare? Really. They are more conniving than some of us give them credit for.


They don't know or care how much we make. They don't know who gets the booking fee. They know they should tip and pretend they think it's included or not allowed or do the old sorry I have no cash on me.



0to100 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that 90% of PAX think tip is included. You pay via your smart phone and the assume everything is calculated. I have a 4.93 rating, 250 trips and I have been tipped 3 times. I gave up on getting tips about 2 months ago.... until uber adds a tip function it is not the pax fault.
> 
> Now when you expect me to load your luggage. I give them the tip speech until they arrive at the airport. If you still don't tip have fun unloading 200 lbs of luggage by yourself...


You expect a tip before the luggage is unloaded? That's a little crazy. If they don't tip just tell them you hope their plane crashes.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> They don't know or care how much we make. They don't know who gets the booking fee. They know they should tip and pretend they think it's included or not allowed or do the old sorry I have no cash on me.
> 
> You expect a tip before the luggage is unloaded? That's a little crazy. If they don't tip just tell them you hope their plane crashes.


A non-tipper perhaps?


----------

